# AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht



## Own3r (27. Juli 2011)

*AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Catalyst Control Center Version 11.7 ist heute veröffentlicht worden!

Download findet sich hier

Changelog und known issues:



> *Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System
> *This  section provides information on resolved known issues in this release  of the AMD Catalyst 11.7 software suite for Windows 7. These include:
> 
> All issues experienced with mouse cursor lag have been resolved
> ...



Zudem ist die Preview Version des Catalyst Control Center 11.8 downloadbar (KLICK)

Änderungen zusätzlich der des 11.7:



> Enables AMD HD3D technology support on DisplayPort panels, such as Samsung 750 and 950 series 3D displays
> Improves performance:
> *Up to 10% in Crysis 2 DirectX 11  version for both non-Anti-Aliasing, and application enabled  Anti-Aliasing cases on the AMD Radeon™ HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products*
> Up to 8% in Fear 3 DirectX 11 version with application enabled Anti-Aliasing on the AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products
> Up to 30% when AMD’s Morphological  Anti-Aliasing (MLAA) is enabled through the Catalyst Control Center on  AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products


----------



## dr_breen (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 veröffentlicht*

Und morgen gibt's endlich die neuen GeForce Treiber.


----------



## noghry (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 veröffentlicht*

Werd ihn gleich mal runterladen und installieren.


----------



## Own3r (27. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ihn schon installiert und konnte keine Probleme feststellen 

Ich hoffe, dass er auch bei euch ohne Probleme läuft!


----------



## Seppi_W (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Der Download lohnt sich net, in 1-2 Tagen kommt eh wieder der Hotfix raus.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Lieber gleich denn 11.8 laden !


----------



## Own3r (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Lieber gleich denn 11.8 laden !


 
Das werde ich jetzt auch machen, denn er entspricht ja dem 11.7 mit kleinen Änderungen.


----------



## kero81 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

 Hmmm, gestern hatte ich den 11.6 gezogen. Hätte ich mal besser noch nen Tag gewartet.


----------



## BikeRider (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Lieber gleich denn 11.8 laden !


 Werde ich auch machen. Hab noch den 11.5er drauf


----------



## Own3r (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

So habe den 11.8 installiert. Läuft super und gibt auch einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsboost


----------



## spionkaese (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



Own3r schrieb:


> So habe den 11.8 installiert. Läuft super und gibt auch einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsboost


Wirklich? Auf ner 5850? Muss ich ausprobiern  
Was hattest du denn bis jetzt drauf?


----------



## Own3r (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn bis jetzt drauf?


Meinst du Spiele oder den Treiber?

Als Spiel habe ich Crysis 2 getestet. Hat mir satte 10FPS mehr gebracht und davor hatte ich den 11.6 und 11.7 getestet.


----------



## spionkaese (27. Juli 2011)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du Spiele oder den Treiber?
> 
> Als Spiel habe ich Crysis 2 getestet. Hat mir satte 10FPS mehr gebracht und davor hatte ich den 11.6 und 11.7 getestet.



Also 11.7 auf 11.8 10fps mehr? Das hört sich gut an


----------



## BikeRider (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Geil. Kommt bei mir auch drauf der 11.8er


----------



## Own3r (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Also 11.7 auf 11.8 10fps mehr? Das hört sich gut an


 
Richtig!


----------



## blablaologe (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



Own3r schrieb:


> Meinst du Spiele oder den Treiber?
> 
> Als Spiel habe ich Crysis 2 getestet. Hat mir satte 10FPS mehr gebracht und davor hatte ich den 11.6 und 11.7 getestet.


 Huh?
Im Changelog steht ja nur was von wegen 10% .. gleich mal selber testen.


----------



## Own3r (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

10% sind wahrscheinlich mindestens gegeben 

Bisher keine Probleme mit dem 11.8. Warum die WHQL-Zertifizierung immer nur so lange braucht


----------



## Grunert (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Hmm lese gar nichts über Llano im Changelog oO
(habe ja einen A8-3850)


----------



## nonsense (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

bringt der 11.8er preview echt so viel? Hat keiner irgendwelche Probs?

Den letzten Preview den ich hatte da hatte ich in einigen games n paar textur probleme, nix schlimmes aber hat halt manchmal genervt


----------



## Fatalii (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Ich bin gespannt.
Heute Abend werde ich beide ausprobieren.
Ich hatte bei Metro 2033 mit der 11.7 Preview und dem 11.6b akute Probleme, das Spiel schmierte immer ab.
Auch als ich die Taktsteigerung zurückgenommen, habe wollte das Spiel nimmer.

MfG Andy


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gespannt.
> Heute Abend werde ich beide ausprobieren.
> Ich hatte bei Metro 2033 mit der 11.7 Preview und dem 11.6b akute Probleme bei Metro 2033, das Spiel schmierte immer ab.
> Auch als ich die Taktsteigerung zurückgenommen, habe wollte das Spiel nimmer.
> ...



Bei mir das gleiche Problem.
Bin ja schon richtig gespannt.


----------



## Fatalii (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche Problem.
> Bin ja schon richtig gespannt.



Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du? Auch übertaktet?

MfG Andy


----------



## Aufpassen (28. Juli 2011)

Fatalii schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Grafikkarte nutzt du? Auch übertaktet?
> 
> MfG Andy



R6870 Hawk, Übertaktet.


----------



## S!lent dob (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Wird wieder irgendwo die Grafikqualität runtergeregelt oder wo kommt der Schub her? Habt ihr schon was dahin gehend beobachtet?


----------



## RedBrain (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Jaaa. mit Vsync funzt Minecraft ohne Probleme! 

die vorherigen Treiber hat das Spiel ein fieses Videolag, wenn Vsync via Treibermenü aktiviert ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

AMD Catalyst 11.8 Preview Driver gibt es auch X86/x64:
AMD Catalyst 11.8 Preview Driver download from Guru3D.com


----------



## Jason197666 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Sers,

wie kann man denn dieses Problem hier lösen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte bis jetzt bei jedem 11er Treiber das gleich Problem mit der Schrift.
Beim Firefox gehts jetzt mit dem 11.8. 
Thunderbird hingegen zeigt hingegen die selben Symptome wie MSN.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
*
Ok ich hab die Lösung!
Es liegt an der Morphologischen Filterung!
Die machte allerdings bei meiner alten 4850 keine Probleme....what ever*


----------



## spionkaese (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



Jason197666 schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> wie kann man denn dieses Problem hier lösen?
> 
> ...


Hab ich bei meiner 5850 auch manchmal - aber für sowas gibts die CCC-Profile.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Hab den 11.8 jetzt auch drauf und mal sehen wie die Leistung damit ist


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Computerbase.de hat gerade auch eine test raus gehauen der klar zeigt das der 11.8 der besser Treiber ist was Speed an geht !
Bericht: AMD Catalyst 11.7 und 11.8 Preview - 28.07.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## X Broster (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Wow, der 11.8 geht ja ab wie nichts!

Immer wieder erstaunlich was bei Treiberoptimierung alles möglich ist.


----------



## Iceman-81 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Mal 'ne Frage...

Haut ihr den neuen Treiber eigentlich alle einfach über den alten drüber, oder macht ihr 'ne saubere Neuinstallation?
Is meine erste AMD Karte seit Jahren mal wieder (ASUS 6970 DCII) und bei den Grünen hab ich jedes Mal: alten runter -> neuen rauf...

Nur bei AMD hängt da ja noch der Chipsatztreiber usw dran...


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



Iceman-81 schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage...
> 
> Haut ihr den neuen Treiber eigentlich alle einfach über den alten drüber, oder macht ihr 'ne saubere Neuinstallation?
> Is meine erste AMD Karte seit Jahren mal wieder (ASUS 6970 DCII) und bei den Grünen hab ich jedes Mal: alten runter -> neuen rauf...
> ...




Alten runter und neuen rauf


----------



## Iceman-81 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Alten runter und neuen rauf


 
Hm...  Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht...
Gibt's da irgendwo 'ne Option "nur Grafiktreiber deinstallieren"?
Hab nämlich keinen Bock, Chipsatztreiber usw komplett wieder installieren zu müssen...


----------



## Own3r (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Ich habe mal den 11.8 auf den 11.7 installiert. Das ist kein Problem, da die entsprechenden Komponenten geupgraded werden. D.h. man kann es auch drüberbügeln.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den 11.8 auf den 11.7 installiert. Das ist kein Problem, da die entsprechenden Komponenten geupgraded werden. D.h. man kann es auch drüberbügeln.




Aber man sollte es nicht  Nachher hat man Probleme und fragt sich warum


----------



## Iceman-81 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

phew... 

Dann mach ich das mal 

Danke


----------



## darkycold (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Ich hab nen Prob mit 3dMark11.
Er stürzt einfach ab.
11.8


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



darkycold schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Prob mit 3dMark11.
> Er stürzt einfach ab.
> 11.8




Me2


----------



## blablaologe (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

habt ihr Avast ? Das musste ich vorher schon immer deaktivieren ... werde es aber gleich mal testen.


Ansonsten, was den Performancegewinn angeht ... also MLAA betreffend hab ich es mal mit Crysis 1 getestet. 
Von 22,94 FPS auf 23,9 FPS. Also ganze 4% (bzw. 1 FPS) ... von wegen bis zu 30%, dass ich nicht lache.


----------



## Own3r (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*



darkycold schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Prob mit 3dMark11.
> Er stürzt einfach ab.
> 11.8


 
Das kann ja passieren, denn es handelt sich ja um einen Betatreiber!


----------



## blablaologe (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Mit Avast deaktiviert - kein Problem. Zumindest bei mir. Performancegewinn konnte ich keinen feststellen.


----------



## nonsense (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

So probleme wie Jason197666 hab ich, allerdings nur bei MSN, alles andere geht.
Avast macht keine probs und performance gewinn kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen da ich im mom und sowie so kaum keine 2011er spiele.


----------



## Jason197666 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Du musst die Morphologische Filterung abschalten, dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

habe ihn drauf, kein Problem. alles ohne Fehler. Wichtig in Programme und Funktionen sauber deinstall und dann neu drauf. Perfekt. Bei Vantage und 3D mark 11 keine fehler. 
Graka: HIS iceQ 6870 X turbo X


----------



## Fatalii (7. August 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Mit dem 11.7 und 11.8 gibt es fast 300 Pkt weniger beim Heavenbenchmark, bei gleichen Einstellungen.
Und eine Leistungssteigerung bei Metro konnte ich nicht feststellen, lediglich hatte ich den Eindruck, 
dass die Texturen etwas schärfer und besser aussehen. Vielleicht hat AMD ja was an der Filterung optimiert.
Zu Crysis2 kann ich nichts sagen, 
da mir das Spiel einfach auf den Keks geht.

MfG Andy


----------



## Own3r (7. August 2011)

*AW: AMD CCC 11.7 und 11.8 Preview veröffentlicht*

Eine Leistungssteigerung in Metro 2033 ist auch nicht angegeben


----------

